# Cheat Week



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2018)

If anyone has ever been curious about the effects of a cheat week......

Prior to cheat week:
~2,500 calories/day
Weight 204-207

Cheat week:
Avg 5,000 calories/day
Weight 213-215

Didn't change the types of foods I ate (with the exception of egg rolls one night), but greatly increased the quantity of regular food (eggs, chicken, protein bars, etc.)

Thought I'd at least feel strong as hell in the gym, but felt about a crappy as I look.  Holding water and constantly bloated.   Not going to lie.  I enjoyed having a full plate, but feeling  and looking this crapy wasn't worth it.

Actions have consequences.  Going back to plan and will post an update next week.


----------



## Jin (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn. 5k is a lot though


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> Damn. 5k is a lot though



It was in the interest of science


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Look at that glorious power gut. I approve.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2018)

You got fat and bloated because of toxins tho. Not from the calories. Don't believe the lies. You need to detox with a juice cleanse, urine therapy and a coffee enema because of inflammationz.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 23, 2018)

Curious how fast you clear it.

My digestion gets backed up and I feel like I have 10 pounds of food in the plumbing. That and the extra water makes me feel like crap.

Spongy’s plan had me feeling like a well oiled machine for the first time in decades. Hard to give that up now.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 23, 2018)

I had a cheat weekend this weekend starting Friday night.  Up 8 lbs.  Will probably be down 11lbs by friday since it's mostly water


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Curious how fast you clear it.
> 
> My digestion gets backed up and I feel like I have 10 pounds of food in the plumbing. That and the extra water makes me feel like crap.
> 
> Spongy’s plan had me feeling like a well oiled machine for the first time in decades. Hard to give that up now.



Yeah, it's amazing how sensitive you become to "bad" eating after you've started eating well.  Not that I'm crazy about looking bad, but it's worse feeling bad.  I don't know how the average person walks around feeling like this.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You got fat and bloated because of toxins tho. Not from the calories. Don't believe the lies. You need to detox with a juice cleanse, urine therapy and a coffee enema because of inflammationz.



Exactly what I was thinking. 

I had a wheat grass smoothie at 7 and diarrhea at 8 so I'm on the right track.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2018)

Do a cheat day; it's 4 days a month. 

5,000 cal is a lot of food and I'm not sure I could do that on my normal macro ratio.


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2018)

Wait, I do have a cheat week; I call it vacation.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh my dear...glad you feel the way you do..for me...cheat DAY is enough lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2018)

I ate 1800 calories in chewy chips ahoy yesterday.  Chicken breast is a cheat meal for me


----------



## Elivo (Jul 23, 2018)

I just finished my cheat week while on vacation, i feel like shit and am up 8 pounds from my low. Last night got back to my "good" eating. Felt like one of those fat people eating a bunch of shitty food and crying while they ate it but just kept stuffing it in all week....was great LOL


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 23, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I just finished my cheat week while on vacation, i feel like shit and am up 8 pounds from my low. Last night got back to my "good" eating. Felt like one of those fat people eating a bunch of shitty food and crying while they ate it but just kept stuffing it in all week....was great LOL



Let's just tell ourselves it's water


----------



## Elivo (Jul 23, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Let's just tell ourselves it's water




Works for me man LOL


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 23, 2018)

Been in CO for the last four days eating total garbage and going to every brewery in the state. Somehow lost three lbs. You guys need to drink more beer.


----------



## Jada (Jul 24, 2018)

Ill go crazy doing a cheat week, i usually do 1 meal out the week


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 24, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Yeah, it's amazing how sensitive you become to "bad" eating after you've started eating well.  Not that I'm crazy about looking bad, but it's worse feeling bad.  I don't know how the average person walks around feeling like this.



The average person isn't aware of this shitty feeling because they have not experienced the other side.


----------



## automatondan (Jul 24, 2018)

I decided to give myself 2 "cheat" days a week where I have a caloric surplus, and high carbs. I do those 2 days on squat and deadlift days. I feel good about it. I am providing the caloric excess that my body needs to grow, but not long enough or often enough to get bloated, get digestive issues, and store fat.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 29, 2018)

Haven’t weighed myself, but one training cycle, 3.5 hours of cardio, and 2 hours of walking later.

For the record, never again....


----------



## Elivo (Jul 29, 2018)

LOL most of my week came off and put me right about where I was when I started, I agree totally dk, that’s enough of that shit!


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 29, 2018)

Elivo said:


> LOL most of my week came off and put me right about where I was when I started, I agree totally dk, that’s enough of that shit!



Yeah, think we learned our lesson.


----------

